# Rampaging goat invades nursing home



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...32/Rampaging-goat-puts-three-in-hospital.html


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

That is crazy!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

"A woman who had witnessed the furore injured her ankle as she ran for help."

Isn't this in every B-grade horror movie?


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

"Both of the men suffered suspected spinal injuries"

Holy crap.


----------

